# Endtown



## Neuron (Oct 7, 2011)

It's amazing that such a skilled, non-cliched, and incredibly good comic has not gotten a lot of attention in the furry community. 

Aaron Neathery publishes his comic Endtown on the website GoComics.com, and in his own words, this is what it is about:
"It's the End of Civilization as we know it.  A mutagenic plague followed  by a global war fought with disintegration weaponry has left much of  the Earth a desert of fine powder and what remains of humanity  fragmented into humans, animal-like mutants and bloodthirsty  monstrosities with lots of teeth. 

The surface, still teeming with the  mutagenic virus, has become the domain of the dreaded Topsiders;  well-organized, technologically advanced, and heavily armed un-mutated  humans sworn to exterminate mutations of any kind in order to clear the  way for the eventual resurgence of a new, genetically clean humanity.  

Faced with annihilation, mutants and "impure" humans have retreated into  the depths of the planet to form communities and hope to win, or at  least survive, what may prove to be mankind's final war. Endtown is the  continuing story of one of those communities."

To read from the beginning, click here.

The artwork in Aaron Neathery's comic is breath taking, fresh, and the noir style fits the mood of the comic perfectly.

Aaron Neathery will tell stories that will make you question the definitions of humanity, laugh, cry, and tug at your heart strings. His story telling is in my opinion some of the most important in the comic world today, and yet he is still very relatively unknown.

So please read this comic and join his fan forums, draw him fan art, send him your thanks for this incredible, emotional, and insanely good comic. It updates everyday except for the weekends.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2011)

So it's fallout with furries? The description of the topsiders sounds exactly like the Enclave.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> So it's fallout with furries? The description of the topsiders sounds exactly like the Enclave.


I'm sure it has it's inspirations from Fallout, but no. It has more to it than that. You need to actually try reading comics before you go making judgmental statements about what it is and isn't ripping off from.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not saying it's bad, I'm just saying based on your description it's not the super original un-cliched thing you said it was. There are a good few post apoc. settings that have "Evil technologically advanced force out to control the wasteland" organizations, like Fallout and more recently Rage.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I'm not saying it's bad, I'm just saying based on your description it's not the super original un-cliched thing you said it was. There are a good few post apoc. settings that have "Evil technologically advanced force out to control the wasteland" organizations, like Fallout and more recently Rage.


omg guiz fallout was like the original post apocalyptic thing everything else rips off from it!11!!

Oh please. I'm sick of furries acting like those post apocalyptic games were the first to do it or something. Seriously I don't want to hear another damn word about Fallout, it's fun but it has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2011)

Who pissed in your cornflakes? I wasn't trying to be rude and I never insulted the comic or anything. I was just pointing out that it's been done before. Check yourself before you wreck yourself, foo'.

Also why do you keep editing everything? :|


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Who pissed in your cornflakes? I wasn't trying to be rude and I never insulted the comic or anything. I was just pointing out that it's been done before. Check yourself before you wreck yourself, foo'.


I edited the post and read again. Still, you furries act like Fallout was the first to do it, No it wasn't. 

I'm going to have to ask Aaron Neathery but I'm actually fairly certain he doesn't even play video games though he might be vaguely aware of Fallout


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2011)

Lacus said:


> I edited the post and read again. Still, you furries act like Fallout was the first to do it, No it wasn't.
> 
> I'm going to have to ask Aaron Neathery but I'm actually fairly certain he doesn't even play video games though he might be vaguely aware of Fallout


...my point still stands? You're raging the fuck out because I mentioned fallout as an example of a post apoc. setting. I never said anything about the quality of the comic. Take a goddamn chill pill.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> ...my point still stands? You're raging the fuck out because I mentioned fallout as an example of a post apoc. setting. I never said anything about the quality of the comic. Take a goddamn chill pill.


It's not so much you as it is no one in the fandom not shutting the hell up about something that has gotten old.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2011)

Lacus said:


> I think I should be allowed to want a conversation about a post apocalyptic comic without someone mentioning Fallout for the fucking umpteenth time this is why I never fucking talk about this shit with furries usually because I know I'm going to hear about FALLOUT!1!!! Again. And Again. And AGAIN.
> 
> That's why, it's not so much you as it is no one in the fandom not shutting the hell up about something that has gotten old.


Of course people are going to mention fallout when discussing a post apocalyptic setting. It's a popular franchise. That's like bitching because people think of star trek and star wars when talking about scifi. Drop the damn attitude.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Of course people are going to mention fallout when discussing a post apocalyptic setting. It's a popular franchise. That's like bitching because people think of star trek and star wars when talking about scifi. Drop the damn attitude.


Fine. Suppose you're right. At least now we can move on since the inevitable comparison was made right off the bat.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2011)

Lacus said:


> It's amazing that such a skilled, non-cliched, and incredibly good comic has not gotten a lot of attention in the furry community.



No, it's not amazing.  At all.  If the comic doesn't have at least some softcore porn it's not going to get nearly as much attention.  You're dealing with furries here.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> No, it's not amazing.  At all.  If the comic doesn't have at least some softcore porn it's not going to get nearly as much attention.  You're dealing with furries here.


Excuse me, most of the comics on the Webcomic list don't even have porn. A lot of them aren't even furry! I find that a little hard to believe, although I certainly gain no attention from my artwork because I don't draw porn.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2011)

Lacus said:


> Excuse me, most of the comics on the Webcomic list don't even have porn. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> If it isn't, then tell me, why the hell should this forum exist if no one cares?



First: Putting porn comics on that list is highly discouraged.  You don't see scads of smut comics there because we do not like it when they are put there, and we make angry noises and frowny faces at pornhound newfags who don't seem to have lurked enough to know these things. (usually see them posting a link to a smut comic or a request for a smut comic in here or the Den, and people chew on them until mods lock the threads)  

Second: Where did I say "Nobody cares"?

Third: You're feisty.  You'll make an awesome forum kickball at this rate.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> First: Putting porn comics on that list is highly discouraged.  You don't see scads of smut comics there because we do not like it when they are put there, and we make angry noises and frowny faces at pornhound newfags who don't seem to have lurked enough to know these things. (usually see them posting a link to a smut comic or a request for a smut comic in here or the Den, and people chew on them until mods lock the threads)
> 
> Second: Where did I say "Nobody cares"?
> 
> Third: You're feisty.  You'll make an awesome forum kickball at this rate.


Sorry about my feistyness, I have edited my post because you do make a valid point I was just confused because the webcomic list is never smut and half isn't even furry. I feel like there are people here that don't care as much about the porn. Of course...as much is the key phrase there


----------



## Ames (Oct 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Who pissed in your cornflakes?



My new favorite phrase.

Thank you.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

JamesB said:


> My new favorite phrase.
> 
> Thank you.


I have to admit, I lol'd about that too. Maybe someone really did piss in my cornflakes. :c


----------



## Ames (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got caught up with it, and I'm quite liking it so far.

I love the contrast of the cartoony style against the dark scenarios and events that play out.  The story is deep and captivating once you get into it.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I just got caught up with it, and I'm quite liking it so far.
> 
> I love the contrast of the cartoony style against the dark scenarios and events that play out.  The story is deep and captivating once you get into it.


Definitely, and the most recent storyline was bringing tears to my eyes. This comic is very powerful and says a lot and it doesn't even need to put in the dialogue for it to be effective.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

Necro-ing this thread to mention a fundraiser to help pay Aaron Neathery's medical bills, so that he can continue to work on Endtown.

I admire the fact that he continues to post new comics, even despite having what I hear is a pretty gnarly leg infection.

If you enjoy Endtown, or enjoy supporting furry artists, consider throwing a few bucks his way: 

https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/pq02/keependtownalive


----------



## stevegallacci (May 7, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised with the relative lack of general attention to the strip as well, though once I brought it up amoung my friends and fans, they got all excited for it. For the unititiated, check out the strip itself, or if you want to stay in FA, a search under "endtown" will pull up a bunch of Arron's stuff as well as my own fannish spin on it. It isn't Albedo, but will engage the same kind of deeper thought than the run-of-the-mill product out there.


----------



## Troj (May 7, 2013)

Who's been following the strip lately? Any thoughts on the Milk Trial storyline, and how it's going to pan out?

Which storyline have you enjoyed the most? The least? Found the most striking?

Who is your favorite character? Least? The character you find most intriguing or complex?


----------

